# Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?



## h3rrB (24. Januar 2012)

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

Hi, wollte mal fragen gegen welchen Lüfter ich den Orginalen tauschen könnte, wo aber die kühlung in etw gleich bleibt und die lautstärke bleibt vll aus leiser. aus modding sicht wäre was schwarzes schick evtl. mit blueled oderso. 

kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Chipcollector (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

Also laut diversen anderen Foren sollen die Beiden Lüfter ganz ordentlich sein:

*Xigmatek CLF-F1454 (ca 10€)
*

Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

*BitFenix Spectre LED(ca 10€)
*

Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

Inwieweit die Lüfter dann von den Klammern gehalten werden können, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber ich denke mal dass die Klammern halten werden.


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn es etwas teurer sein darf. Schau dir mal die Noiseblocker PL2 an. Sind schlicht schwarz.


----------



## elohim (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/blau 140mm (BFF-LPRO-14025B-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BitFenix Spectre Pro schwarz 140mm (BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool Shark Fan schwarz, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool Shark Fan blau, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Xigmatek XLF-F1454 (CFS-SYGJS-LU2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Prolimatech Blue Vortex 12 LED | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Xigmatek XAF-F1456 (CFP-DYGWL-KU4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PWM)
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost blau (84000000050) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PWM)
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PWM)
Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable 140x140x25mm, 500-1700rpm, 46-157m³/h, 9.6-36dB(A) (SM1425SL12HPVC-V) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (PWM)

Je nachdem wie geregelt werden soll oder ob das gewünscht ist, würde ich halt schauen ob man nicht eher einen PWM Lüfter vorzieht.


----------



## Lex360 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

wollte die Shadow wings nehmen aber der Thermalright TR-TY-140 welcher beim Macho dabei is hat nur einen Lochabstand von 120mm... dann passt der 140 mm ja nicht oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

Nö, da müßte man sich selbst Haltespangen basteln. Der Kühlkörper ist sogar etwas kleiner wie meine anderen 120er Modelle. Vielleicht wäre der Noctua ( allerdings kein PWM ) oder der Deepcool was, oder man nutzt wirklich einen 120er Lüfter


----------



## skyscraper (22. April 2012)

Beim Noctua wäre die Farbe halt wieder ein Problem.


----------



## Lex360 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

laut Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis :
" Im Falle des Macho HR-02 ist die Sache einfach: Ein 140-mm-Ventilator mit 120-mm-Bohrungen liegt bei, die Lüfterklammern sind aber auch für Lüfter mit 140-mm-Bohrungen geeignet. Daher verwenden wir einen Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF mit 1.000 U/min Nenndrehzahl."

Also was jetzt?! ^^ 
kann und sollte ich besser 140mm nehmen oder..? und im dem Fall wär der Shadow wing 140mm pwm eh die Beste Wahl  oder was haltet ihr vom Xigmatek XAF-F1453 oder EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost?


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2012)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho.. anderer Lüfter?*

Mit dem Alpenföhn Wing Boost machste nichts verkehrt. Ich hab einen in 120 an meinem Groß`Clockner und das Ding ist sehr leise uns schon lange im Einsatz und kein Lackerklackern zu hören und nix. Ich persönlich würde mich immer wieder für Modelle von EKL entscheiden.


----------

